# Bullet proof your vendetta's front end



## symmetricon (Jun 16, 2009)

I got tired of breakin the upper a arm on my detta with the PBS upgrade so i made these





I also added the titanium ball studs for security but lii tell you these are indestructable. I am wanting to know if other people want this product. I want to mass produce them and sell them, but it will cost me some seriose ching. They ar made in the great state of Texas cnc milled and hand milles from 6061 t6 aluminum and are bead blased for a nice finish.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

1 vote here


----------



## symmetricon (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the respond. I would have thought that everyone would want this, and why duratrax doesnt make it???


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I never broke one of mine. So maybe the need isn't that great for the item.


----------

